# Where Do You Park?



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy All,

Our last TT was an 18' Splash, purchased primarily because it would fit in our driveway. However, when my, across the street, neighbor poured a new large semi-circle driveway, he informed me that he had added a dogleg down the side as a place for me to park my TT, what a great guy







. The extra space allowed us to be able to purchase the much larger Outback which looks great parked in the driveway plus it gives us immediate and eazy access.

I know lots of communities have rules about where you can park an RV.

Where do you park yours?

Just call me curious,

Tom sunny


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have my 21rs in the driveway. Luckily there are no parking restrictions here. I don't have room for the bed to be deployed though.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Our city allows home parking so long as the rig is behind a concealed gate. So that's where she sits, behind our gate in the side yard.....and with full hook-ups







(water-power-sewer-cable tv-phone)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I park ours in the driveway during the summer. It's not the most convenient as our driveway is one car wide so access to the garage is blocked. On the good side, it's in the driveway, the two cars fit, I can open the slide and we use the garage as a summer warehouse for bikes and camping gear.

Not sure what I'm going to do with it this winter, I kept it at work last winter. I really can't keep it at home as my yard is small and I want to put the truck in the garage so the driveway is out.

Mike


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Well we have to rent a spot right now, due to the CCR's with the neighborhood assc. We are looking at the side of yeard where we can extend/redo the yard extend the fence, put in double gate etc... It will take tearing out some landscaping... no small feat. So it will take us a little time, but that is what we hope to do.


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

storage lot... cost 300.00 a year

pete action


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

It helps to live in a rural area, with 1/2 acre to play with.

Our house has the garage entrance on the side, so the driveway is "L" shaped. When we bought the trailer, I extended the driveway straight back (it now looks somewhat like a "T"). I can back the trailer in off the street in a straight line back to its parking spot. And there is no effect on getting the vehicles in and out of the garage.

I am thinking about building a roof over the trailer parking spot (what is sometimes called a pole barn). When I have the spare cash I will approach the property manager (my wife!) to see if it would be acceptable.

Jevi


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

If you live in a golf course community like we do, no RVs allowed! Our 26 RS sits on a storage lot for $35 a month. Yeah, $420 a year for a dirt parking space.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

No restrictions in our neighborhood. I am currently keeping the 26RS in the back yard, and as soon as the garage to den remodel is finished, and I can get rid of the 20' storage container in the driveway, the Outback will move there for the summers, and winter in the back, out of the way of snow blowing debris and equipment.

Tim


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I think the side or backyard with a cement pad and full hook-ups would be optimal (did somebody say "guest house"?). Unfortunately, I don't have the space in my yard.

So I rent space in a farmer's barn about a half-mile down the road from my house. $2 per foot per month isn't exactly cheap, but it's covered from the rain all winter and relatively convenient...

Chet.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

great thing about living in the country. my 23rs is parked in my side yard with hookups and rear fully extended . Happy Memorial day to all







Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I keep mine on an Air Force Base RV storage lot. It's on a fenced in base, on another fenced in lot...both protected by men with automatic rifles, and sentry dogs...for $5 per month.









During periods of summer use...I keep it on the driveway.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

No restriction here, We live in a rural area on 1 acre and park it next to the driveway in a fenced off area, soon to be concrete I hope. Electric, water but no sewer hook-ups.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ours is at a nearby outdoor storage facility when we are not using it. $20.00 per month. Otherwise it sits in the street in front of our house for a couple of days prior to a camping weekend.

Would be nice to have it home all the time. Maybe someday!


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

5.5 acres..country person here also...I park down in our " campground "until Im ready to pack it , then I bring it up in the driveway

Kim


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

In the summer, next to the driveway using concrete patio blocks under the tires and stabilizers.

In the winter, on my brothers yard (Excavating business).

Last years rent:

12 pack of Sam Adams
12 pack of Corona
Case of Heineken










Best part is I can help finish off the rent. Next year I think I'll pay them double.


----------

